# Bad news - No more free Weather Underground API keys



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Weather Underground stopped offering free API keys. The API keys are a great way to access the raw weather data from multiple stations. The free key gave you 500 queries per day (more than enough). If you have a key, then you could still use it (but for how much longer).

I had a sense they were going to do this. I get there are servers cost for all the queries, but they are getting their data for free from the community.

https://www.wunderground.com/weather/api/


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Seems like there pulling back support and had to adjust the budget.

I miss the storm app they use to have.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> Weather Underground stopped offering free API keys. The API keys are a great way to access the raw weather data from multiple stations. The free key gave you 500 queries per day (more than enough). If you have a key, then you could still use it (but for how much longer).
> 
> I had a sense they were going to do this. *I get there are servers cost for all the queries, but they are getting their data for free from the community. *
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/weather/api/


 Well that kinda sucks, but with all the traffic that's being driven to their site, I'm sure there is quite a lot of traffic they have to handle. However, they are more than likely spun off of some servers that are sitting on IBM's short list, in a backroom somewhere, and through an audit, someone found out. They need more server space for weather-related stories to broadcast on cable, since actual weather shows are in decline  Maybe declining revenue from the cord-cutters caused this. Or global warming.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What's the implication of this as far as checking data online? Are they still allowing that?

What about if you have a smart sprinkler controller that uses an airport weather station's data for free? Will that fail to work?

Or is just about web developer stuff only?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can access the data via the website (with all the ads).

If the sprinkler is using an Wu API key, then it will work for now. That might change in the future (per WU blog post).

I use the Wu API key and transfer data to pws. I m going to rewrite my script to use aeris weather.

Weather underground is now owned by The Weather channel, which is owned by IBM. I think they want to cut the cord to any company using "their data" for any profit. As you could read in the comments below, some users stopped sending their data to Wu or cwop.

https://apicommunity.wunderground.com/weatherapi/topics/weather-underground-api-changes


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> You can access the data via the website (with all the ads).
> 
> If the sprinkler is using an Wu API key, then it will work for now. That might change in the future (per WU blog post).


Any way for us to know if the Hunter Hydrawise controllers are using that system? I am literally about to buy an HC panel for my controller.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes and no. The free version of the hydrawise uses your local airport. It could use the WU station if you pay a $60/yr subscription.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> Yes and no. The free version of the hydrawise uses your local airport. It could use the WU station if you pay a $60/yr subscription.


I am only planning to use the free version. So I'm safe? I understand they're all through WUG.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

g-man said:


> Weather Underground stopped offering free API keys. The API keys are a great way to access the raw weather data from multiple stations. The free key gave you 500 queries per day (more than enough). If you have a key, then you could still use it (*but for how much longer*).
> 
> I had a sense they were going to do this. I get there are servers cost for all the queries, but they are getting their data for free from the community.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/weather/api/


So I called it, the whole (free and paid) API is also going to end at the end of the year. 

https://apicommunity.wunderground.com/weatherapi/topics/end-of-service-for-the-weather-underground-api


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Green said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and no. The free version of the hydrawise uses your local airport. It could use the WU station if you pay a $60/yr subscription.
> ...


Thankfully the airport data they use is not impacted by this, in case anyone is wondering.


----------

